# my new toy



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

i know i know i know... most of you prolly dont even know who i am anymore... but i wanted to show yall what ive been doing instead of getting on the fish forum...

sorry that im not around, but i dont have a tank anymore... and ive been working to pay for this... work like 12 hours a day... but i think its worth it in the end... ill try to be around more so yall can all get to "love" me again...

-me


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice, what year?


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

2000 FRC (fixed roof coupe), m6, black interior, 35k miles...


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

Super, well congratulations. I won my car so I'm lucky enough to still be in fish.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Very nice!! But you could've saved yourself alot of $ and bought a bike instead:mrgreen: . I'm kinda biased on 2 wheelers though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cute. Too bad you can't breed cars.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

very sweet car! bad part of town it looks like lol.


How fast u gone so far in it?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

na i just like pics of nice clean cars surrounded by junk... its just how i like to take pics...

so far 110... i have a buddy with a 99 cobra... he doesnt hang too well...

oh and her name is chloe after my grand mother that passed away and left me money to finish school...

-me


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

goodie said:


> Very nice!! But you could've saved yourself alot of $ and bought a bike instead:mrgreen: . I'm kinda biased on 2 wheelers though.



how so... I ride a bike everyday, everywhere..............by choice!!!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

110?? ive already had my jetta up to 140, cmon, i know a corvette can do better, dont be scared. lol


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> 110?? ive already had my jetta up to 140, cmon, i know a corvette can do better, dont be scared. lol


Lol, My friend was "crusing" down the highway at 120, skidded, flipped three times, and sent his car into a tree. Every rim on his car was bent in half and the car was about half the size it was before the crash. I'm amazed he came out alive. It's things like that, that make me scared to take my Crossfire above anything but 80. Besides, I don't think I can afford the ticket :-D.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Dana and Jay said:


> how so... I ride a bike everyday, everywhere..............by choice!!!



I was thinking motorcycle. But if your talkin about bicycle, then yeah, thats totally saving the $ (plus other things ).


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

I love corvettes!!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Only 110 for a vet - I had a old 76 LTD pegged at 120+ I am guessing it was at least 135 and there was still plenty of go left in the engine. The funny part was it had a 25 gallon gas tank and while I was speeding down the road I could actually see the gas guage move towards empty. It could never be done on that road now. To many stop lights and shops now. That was back when there were only cornfields around that street.

(Thanks alot now I feel old)


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

fishn00b said:


> Lol, My friend was "crusing" down the highway at 120, skidded, flipped three times, and sent his car into a tree. Every rim on his car was bent in half and the car was about half the size it was before the crash. I'm amazed he came out alive. It's things like that, that make me scared to take my Crossfire above anything but 80. Besides, I don't think I can afford the ticket :-D.


what kind of car was your friend driving. And he must have done something wrong to have put it into a skid or the car was just to light to be doing that speed.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice color - Black - Did you end up buyin git outright or are you paying payments on it?


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

do you go to Spearfish, South Dakota for the corvette show? Its about 45 minutes away from rapid city, which is about 15 minutes away from Mt. Rushmore


----------

